# Can I convert MiniDV to HD DVD?



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello all,

Is there a way I can convert my video from my MiniDV camcorder to HD format and that I can burn to HD-DVD and play in my HD-DVD player? I'm guess it would have to be converting to MPEG-4 then burned with and HD-DVD burner to HD-DVD media. 

And any recommendations on a good capture software? Nero Ultra?


Thanks

p.s. yes I know hd dvd is a dead format.


----------

